# Twisted toe in an older bird



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

My bird is 21 weeks, has anyone ever had success trying to fix this issue in an old bird? I've read a bit in poultry podiatry that says they can be taped but to be careful of tension from the tape being too strong and hurting them. She's a bit wobbly on the roosting bar and aside from that she seems to get around just fine, although I've not had them long and I haven't been able to have them run out in the yard yet. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd just let her sleep on the floor. As far as I understand a foot issue like this needs to be fixed within the frist days it happened.


----------

